# Outback Delamination



## BamaOutbackers (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm going to keep this short and simple. I really don't know if it'll help either way. My 31kfw has a bubble near the top driver side. I don't believe its a leak. The roof looks good. I called Keystone and they said it may have been cause by Heat. (Think Alabama) They said they wouldn't cover it because its an 08 and the warranty is gone. Don't you guys think they should cover this even if the warranty is gone? I mean cmon. Its a 30k trailer! I think its ridiculous. The Rep told me that it was probably cosmetic so they wouldn't cover it. Of course its cosmetic! It looks like a**! He also told me every manufacturer has this problem and it just basically, will happen.

I want to gather all the pics and problems of everyone that has an outback or keystone thats 1-2 years old or out of warranty and I want everyones email so I can begin this process of getting my trailer fixed. I want to include you all in the email. Is there anyone having this same problem?

Do you think this would help?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

BamaOutbackers said:


> Do you think this would help?


Squeaky wheel gets the grease but this is a tough one. Most get no relief on a trailer out of warranty but a few have. The shop repair cost on this is ridiculous. Even the material cost is high for the panel.

A few questions.

Do you cover the trailer?
Have you inspected the caulking on the roof?
Is it above or below the marker light?
Is the marker light seal caulking in good condition?


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

BamaOutbackers -

I share your pain. We recently went through this ourselves on our '07 23RS. This whole situation is such BS - especially on an '08. In fact, the way Keystone/OB has handled this has guaranteed that our next TT/5er purchase will be anything but a Keystone/OB. I see in your comment that they now blame it on "heat" - interesting - as just a few months ago they blammed it on "moisture". So if you are in the north its moisture?? and if you are in the south its heat? More BS. Must be Tony Hayward (aka BP Tony) running Keystone. The following is my suggestions:

1) Find a dealer that believes it is wrong and will go to bat your you. We had zero luck in contacting Keystone directly. We found a delaer that took some pix and sent them to Keystone and got a response.
2) Try for a "parts only" deal. Keystone gave us a "we pay for parts" offer and we took it. Turned out we paid 60% (high labor cost) and they paid 40%. But now it is done and over with.

Good luck.


----------



## BamaOutbackers (Jun 12, 2010)

I noticed it a few days ago. I haven't looked closely yet. I'm going to take pics tonight.

No cover, I live in it full time so it is always maintained. I am up there monthly watching things and taking precautions.


----------



## Big Steve (Jul 11, 2010)

BamaOutbackers said:


> I'm going to keep this short and simple. I really don't know if it'll help either way. My 31kfw has a bubble near the top driver side. I don't believe its a leak. The roof looks good. I called Keystone and they said it may have been cause by Heat. (Think Alabama) They said they wouldn't cover it because its an 08 and the warranty is gone. Don't you guys think they should cover this even if the warranty is gone? I mean cmon. Its a 30k trailer! I think its ridiculous. The Rep told me that it was probably cosmetic so they wouldn't cover it. Of course its cosmetic! It looks like a**! He also told me every manufacturer has this problem and it just basically, will happen.
> 
> I want to gather all the pics and problems of everyone that has an outback or keystone thats 1-2 years old or out of warranty and I want everyones email so I can begin this process of getting my trailer fixed. I want to include you all in the email. Is there anyone having this same problem?
> 
> Do you think this would help?


----------



## Big Steve (Jul 11, 2010)

I have a 2007 Outback 27RSDS. The cap is delaminating and all the sides look good. I would like to get in with you on getting all the delamer together to fight keystone .


----------

